# Asbestos Black Mastic Removal?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have never tried this but heard it works.

http://www.senpro.com/retail/adhesive/


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Citrus solvents also seem to be popular.
http://www.citrusdepot.net/info_mastic.html?gclid=CNbPzO3y_Z4CFRQpawodBCAaKw
.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

When I removed the vinyl tile in my kitchen, I left the mastic behind. I installed stone tile directly on top of the mastic, no problem. For hardwood, you could almost certainly install a thin layer of plywood over the mastic, and install the hardwood above that. I suspect removing the mastic will prove to be more trouble than it is worth.


----------

